# Surgically Assisted Palate Expansion



## tanstead (Jun 24, 2011)

If anyone could help with a Surgically Assisted Palate Expansion, I would  greatly appreciate it.  The information I am finding says to use the Lefort procedure with a reduced services modifier.  Is this correct?

Thank you for your help.

tanstead


----------



## FTessaBartels (Jun 27, 2011)

*ENT or Plastic Forum*

You might get a more qualified response if you posted in either the ENT or Plastic Surgery forums.

In any case, for an accurate response to surgical coding questions, please post the scrubbed operative note. 

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## pattihc (Nov 28, 2011)

*a little late...*

I realize this response is quite late, but I stumbled across it and wanted to let you know. I work for an Oral and Maxillofacial Surgery practice and that is exactly how I bill for the RPE. CPT 21142 with modifier 52.


----------

